# Leave Me Alone Zine



## Rotten Falafel (Mar 29, 2014)

Romanian zine made by some friends on various topics, related to the hardcore/punk scene. 
Read it or download it here http://leavemealonezine.blogspot.ro/2014/03/leave-me-alone-no9.html


----------



## Thorne (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello,
You mentioned you were friends with some of the folks on the staff of this project so I was wondering, do you think they will mind if I put a link to their Zine on my website? It is dedicated to "Houseless Travelers". However I am located in the United States, if that is important. I am just trying to build an website that has a lot of resources available from as many places as possible, since a lot more of us are going abroad to work, explore, travel....

Thx.


----------



## Rotten Falafel (Mar 29, 2014)

Im sure that they will actually be happy that people share their zine. also is written on the blog _``all copyleft: feel free to print and share it according to your own desires_``


----------

